# dexter jackson wins olympia



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

dexter did it:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

HOW, great shape etc but small compared to others..

I like mass monsters


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome

Nice one Dexter


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought the third and forth placed man were the best.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

jw007 said:


> HOW, great shape etc but small compared to others..
> 
> I like mass monsters


How ? How about fantastic conditioning with a perfect blend of mass + aesthetics ? I'm very grateful that we're getting away from the mass monsters dominating this contest. Bodybuilding should always be about the the perfect blend of conditioning, lines, mass etc.; simply having more muscle than the next guy should not guarantee you the win. Dexter Jackson was the poster boy for the aforementioned guidelines; I am very happy for him !


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> HOW, great shape etc but small compared to others..
> 
> I like mass monsters


 Agreed, i dont like the decision at all.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Toregar said:


> How ? How about fantastic conditioning with a perfect blend of mass + aesthetics ? I'm very grateful that we're getting away from the mass monsters dominating this contest. Bodybuilding should always be about the the perfect blend of conditioning, lines, mass etc.; simply having more muscle than the next guy should not guarantee you the win. Dexter Jackson was the poster boy for the aforementioned guidelines; I am very happy for him !


Cant comment not seen all competitors yet, so could be well deserving...

However IMO this BB and size should be a major factor, but thats MY opinion, I just think a BB should be huge and itimidating PMSL (cut and ripped as well of course)

But is just My opinion befor you flame:thumbup1:


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Cant comment not seen all competitors yet, so could be well deserving...
> 
> However IMO this BB and size should be a major factor, but thats MY opinion, I just think a BB should be huge and itimidating PMSL (cut and ripped as well of course)
> 
> But is just My opinion befor you flame:thumbup1:


No flame intended bro  Sorry if it came across that way. I was just so ecstatic to see Cutler dethroned (I just don't see how in any way he was deserving of 1st this year or last).


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

That pose off was quite something. It was the first time I have seen one of those.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Toregar said:


> No flame intended bro  Sorry if it came across that way. I was just so ecstatic to see Cutler dethroned (I just don't see how in any way he was deserving of 1st this year or last).


Glad cutler lost also, but Dexter??

what about dennis james. i like his pysique


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> what about dennis wolf. i like his pysique


 Corrected it for you:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Corrected it for you:thumbup1:


him too


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im not a fan of the mass monster with distended gut odd shape mish mesh of body parts.Dexter glad he won but would hae prefered wolf but i have a feeling he will be the nearly man...talk of lower back which I think has vastly improved and calves!!!! dexter hardly has bulging long calves,actually their fairly high.In my opinion Im so glad CUTLER didnt win COLMAN 2000-2002 WHEN HE WAS 260ibs needs to return that to me had it all (little gut)plus the WOW factor


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

dexter & jay


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Did Phil Heath compete??

If so how did he get on??


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

3rd mate and he looks like the champion in waiting imo


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah i thought phil heath looked very good indeed...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcuk me, where did everyone watch it....


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

the pre judging pics are on here mate


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

lee priest commentated that cutler lost 15lbs overnight.

just as well.....2nd place was just to save face.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hahahahahaha, glad about the result

death of the mass monsters

no longer will bloated midsections, smooth/undefined bodies be rewarded

this is further seeing the era of aesthetics and proportion, no longer the freakiness of mass for the sake of mass

rock on !


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im glad he won, always been my favorite after ronnie. although i wouldnt mind wolfe winning, so happy jay didnt


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

wolf doesn't yet have a balanced physique IMO although a much nicer shape then Jay. Jackson and Heath look much better than both of them as they have every bodypart and nice symmetry.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dexter doesnt have calves lol


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

not as bad as wolf though!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ture!

wolfs conditioning was amazing though... look at it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

now...you reach the top 3.....how better to celebrate with

*3rd place F*CK YEAH!!!!!*


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Well from the 1st pics posted yesterday, Dex was the only one that impressed me TBH. I am pleased.

Jay looked a bag of $hit, so very good that he did not win.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i dont see how the judges can get it right sitting 8 rows back that is just ridiculous,

i wanted the x man to win and you could tell he was very dissapointed with the placing and so he should be.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here you go robsta it will be replayed here soon so you can watch it all for yourself

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2008olympia/webcast/sm/sm.html

it didnt finish untill 5:45 this morning


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

The mass monsters day is over for a while, its all about the aesthetics combined with size and conditioning and Dex was the one from the start. Cutler imo shouldn't even have made top 5 but politics dictates that can't happen. Freeman should have been third with heath second wolf in 4th imho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

obvouisly not everyone will be pleased with all the placings but i am glad Cutler lost in my opinion he did not have the best physique last year...

as for the mass monsters day being over i don't really think so but then i would still call someone who stands at 5'7" and 230lbs shredded a mass monster....

i think the new guys will take over from next year Heath, Wolf and even Martinez.....

excellant result for Pro Bodybuilding though as many including myself where getting dissapointed with the judging at the Mr O...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Funny how Dexter wins the year he switches from MD to Weider hey?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

dexter all the way!better lines,symetry and still manages to look huge with a small waist.muscle bellies he was front of the que and superb condition,this is how a mr should look.cutler to bloated,thick waist,carried to much water lower back again!also quads uneven this yr,right call i say


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

think they got the winner right but cutler top 3... i dont think so personally but that it going on pre-judging pics havent seen many ebvening shots yet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

pea head said:


> lee priest commented that cutler lost 15lbs overnight.


How? Did he cut something off? IMHO he didn't deserve to win (or last year for that matter) so at least the judges made one right decision.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes he did he lost 12 pounds over night as he knew he was way off in pre-judging dont know how he managed it but he did look better,

if you look at the pic between jay and dexter they do look a similar size dexter has put on some mass


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How? Did he cut something off? IMHO he didn't deserve to win (or last year for that matter) so at least the judges made one right decision.


yeah he cut his hair. 

oh,and maybe a sh1t load of lasix:whistling:

freeman got screwed......looked his best ever


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i recon they were just saying thaqt about vcutlers last minuite weight loss to justify him being top placings


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Well done, I think its about time Dex won it tbh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

after looking at the pre-judging pics their is no way Cutler got 2nd Heath/Freeman and wolf where all better....to be fair i thought Heath looked better than dex...

freeman looked very good but i don't see him being Mr O with a torn pec...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Didnt think wolfe looked how i thought he was going to.. so many of them look amazing one week out then change it on the day! I guess its lighting and u always look different on stage etc..

I must be the only person that doesnt actually like the look of Phill heaths physique! I can't put my finger on it but its not the most aesthetic IMO.. something about his chest and waist.. dont ask me?! lol

Massive well done to Dexter tho glad he won..

looking forward to seeing Victor next year tho,, he has an awesome shape


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

i much prefer the shape of dexter to cutler/wolf.... though its hard to say dexter is not a mass monster.... reminds me of a few years back when people said darrem charles wasn't really big...... yeah maybe not when stood next to coleman but compared to 99% of us he would be a monster.

the olympia has too much politics involved though i prefer the arnold though one day id love to attend both as a spectator. i think in coming years the arnold may even overtake the olympia as the biggest competition.

then again nearly every facet of bodybuilding has politics involved.... as i have seen written on here many times by people such as james and tom bodybuilding is very much about self promotion and being a big name.

we have all been to shows where the audience do not agree with the results and thats just part of bodybuilding it is all subjective and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

one good thing to come out of this result is the possiblity that james lewis may stand a chance at one day being mr olympia.... he did fantastic in the u202s and now that they have chosen a more aesthetic physique to be the king maybe he stands a better chance one day (more of a chance than he would of done in the olympias of 3-5 years ago for example).


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

tony freeman looked excellent!

phild heath had the best, sharpest condition imo. altho i think his posing lets him down slightly.

dexter looked good, but legs are a little down on what id like to see the mr o with - overall just glad it didnt get gifted back to cutler, esp as there were 4 men better on the day.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so pleased that dexter won. He has one of the best physiques in bodybuilding history! IMO! Jay was so off the mark. He has really lost his amazing shape that he presented in the 2001 olympia. He chased Ronnies mass for years and has just become too thick.

Baz - It's funny you say that about Phil Heath as although I think he is world class I can see where you are coming from.. I seriously think he could do with losing a little size in his arms.. They are crazy! lol I might ask if I can borrow a few inches LOL.... from his arms!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

nice going Dexter but for ****s sake!!! this is the second year in a row when i've fallen asleep before it started:cursing:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

always loved dexters package (behave). I thought it was only a matter of time before he brought himself up to pose a serious threat. Awesome physique and yes imo one of the best ever. Better than Jay and the Ronnie of the year before.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

WELL DONE DEXTER JACKSON!

If martinez can come back from his injury and win the arnold again then he should win the olympia.

Jay brought his condition in for the second day of the show but that wouldnt cut it this year, they didnt let him have it!

The sad thing is that last year jay got beat by vic and it was a simmilar style to this years except last year jay was way way way off at prejudging and vic looked fukin wicked with more mass and less weakpoints than dexter has.

So vic was totally truly shafted last year. If he didnt get injured he wouldve won this year as well.

I think if vic can come back after his injury, its not his upper body, just one of his legs...IF HE CAN...then he can take the olympia next year.

It will be about wolf, jackson, heath and martinez.

Jay pushed himself to far when trying to chase ronnie. It ruined his physique, hes added too much mass and its thickened his waist up too much and removed his aesthetics.

Still, we talk of aesthetics etc...GUYS...PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT RONNIE COLEMAN IN 1999, HOW THE HELL CAN YOU SAY THAT THIS WAS A ROID GUT MASS MONSTER WITH NO AESTHETICS? RONNIE OF 1999 WOULD DESTROY ANYONE ON THAT STAGE YESTERDAY HANDS DOWN!

The same goes for levrone in 2002, wheeler in 1999, cutler in 2001...any of those physiques would have won the mr olympia yesterday.

The standard hasnt improved, infact now that ronnie has gone (the 1999 and early-mid coleman) the standard has dropped.

Look at jay's pics from 2001, look how incredible he looked that year, his physique looks sh1t now compared with that.

Lastly, just look at 1999 ronnie coleman...perfect blend of mass, shape, symmetry and aesthetics:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Britbb said:


> The same goes for levrone in 2002, wheeler in 1999, cutler in 2001...any of those physiques would have won the mr olympia yesterday.
> 
> The standard hasnt improved, infact now that ronnie has gone (the 1999 and early-mid coleman) the standard has dropped.
> 
> :


Totally agree mate, Levrone was f'king awsome IMO. None of the physiques from this weekend were as inspiring as above mentioned IMO. I guess thats the sport nothing is guarenteed on the day but it would be awsome to see someone who just blows you away. Agree about Victor too he has the shape and is beautiful to look at.


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Ive heard rumours coming from America that Dexter has failed a duiretics test and maybe striped of his win.

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

i though the point of duiretics drugs were to diute your urine and pass water quicker to pass a drugs test easier, i thought they wernt tested because its obvo they all use???


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

...mind you i suppose it would make him even more ripped looking, but why ban that and not steroids??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this is true then Jay should give the title back as no way did he deserve 2nd place...

i do love these hreads year after year not everyone is pleased as we all have our opinions of what looks best...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jjj said:


> ...mind you i suppose it would make him even more ripped looking, but why ban that and not steroids??


they are used to remove sub Q water.. and can be very dangerous hence why they are banned..


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

DB said:


> they are used to remove sub Q water.. and can be very dangerous hence why they are banned..


cheers for that,

but couldnt the same be said for steroids, how come one is tested for and one not, i see its unfair on the rest if one is using this but im sure they all would have???


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone noticed how much the flex pics differd from the MD ones?

Alot of the MD pics make cutler and dex look alot better than the flex ones.


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Wasnt shawn ray banned or failed a drugs test for winstrol some years ago?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jjj said:


> cheers for that,
> 
> but couldnt the same be said for steroids, how come one is tested for and one not, i see its unfair on the rest if one is using this but im sure they all would have???


coz diuretics are deadly mate.. some take it IV and it can literally put u in hospital well under an hour..

there are lots of different types, however some drain all water and do not spare any minerals leading to severe cramping and not being able to hold down and water or foods... u can die from a cramping heart or pure dehydration, kidney failure u name it..

steroids can be dangerous but they come with tale tale signs when something bad is happening so something can be treated LONG before its fatal (providing regular check ups etc)


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

:thumbup1:nice 1 mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

walks said:


> Anyone noticed how much the flex pics differd from the MD ones?
> 
> Alot of the MD pics make cutler and dex look alot better than the flex ones.


You can't beat Per Bernals photography (MD's photographer)

His work is pretty awesome!


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

Vince said:


> Diuretics are thr ONLY drug Pro are tested for, this was introduced after Andreas Muntzer died after ODing Lasix IV.


so is it because of the highness on the danger scale then, must be dodgey ground for them, this would lead some to believe they are saying steroids are not dangerous as they only test for dangerous things

and if he did it.....WTF was dexter thinking taking the risk of getting caught!! surley it would have been better placing 3rd or 4th than to win and be stripped for drug-cheating??


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

So what were the final placings then?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

so far these are still the final placings

Mr. Olympia Final Results

1. Dexter Jackson

2. Jay Cutler

3. Phil Heath

4. Dennis Wolf

5. Toney Freeman

6. Melvin Anthony

7. Silvio Samuel

8. Dennis James

9. Mo Elmoussawi

10. Gustavo Badell

11. Darrem Charles

12. Johnnie Jackson

13. Craig Richardson

14. Ronny Rockel

15. David Henry

16. Kevin English

17T. Fouad Abiad

17T. Sergey Shelestov

17T. Leo Ingram


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

As per vince. Wayne Demillia called for the banning of diuretics. Although it is blatantly obvious that some are still using. Mustapha mohammed was very ill before a show a few years back and I remember the time when Paul Dillet locked up on stage and had to be carried off. Scary stuff!!


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> after looking at the pre-judging pics their is no way Cutler got 2nd Heath/Freeman and wolf where all better....to be fair i thought Heath looked better than dex...
> 
> freeman looked very good but i don't see him being Mr O with a torn pec...


Truth

Heath never ceases to amaze me with each time he steps on stage. His genetics are mind-blogging, and VERY soon no one competing on the circuit today will be able to touch him.

Freeman looked great and should have been battling for top 3. Silvio should have been bumped up to 4th, imo; he was SHREDDED !


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Heath is truly increadible future mr o battle between him and wolf will be the same as coleman and Jay


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

didnt momo benaziza (sp) die from them??


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Dexters physique has always been the one i've liked the look of.

I seen a picture of his back from a couple years ago and it was amazingly shredded.

Somehow can't see him having it next year tho


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

so glad dexter won, looked bigger and just as sharp, although legs wernt the biggest theyve been.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

oh and cant wait to go and watch the 2009 mr olympia


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> didnt momo benaziza (sp) die from them??


yes he did....

this elad to the banning of diuretics, not munzer.

munzer was an example how bodybuilders would still ignore all warnings just to come in on stage 'near death'

but boy are they ripped 

low cash prize, plastic trophy, is it worth it....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Freeman was big time Robbed IMO.

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> Freeman was big time Robbed IMO.
> 
> Fivos


Mmmm I dunno dude he looked awesome but i couldn't stop looking at his torn pec..


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DB i hear what you are saying but thats really not that bad considering how non existent Dex's calves are...

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> DB i hear what you are saying but thats really not that bad considering how non existent Dex's calves are...
> 
> Fivos


Na thats fair matey.. everyone has opinions 

still think Victor would have destroyed everyone if he was well


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DB check these shots out..

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/6432/event/1/division/18/site/1/photographer/2/mode/will/page/224

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/6432/event/1/division/18/site/1/photographer/2/mode/will/page/238

Fivos


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

DB said:


> still think Victor would have destroyed everyone if he was well


100% agree. Wait for Victor to come back at 100% and see who comes out on stop. In my eyes Victor is still the man


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Fivos said:


> DB check these shots out..
> 
> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/6432/event/1/division/18/site/1/photographer/2/mode/will/page/224
> 
> ...


Fiv, in them shots makes me wonder why Jay was in the top 6 calls. He looks nothing like the other 5.

And how the hell does Dave Henry not place in the top 6 never mind top 10?????


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think the judges crowning Dexter was possibly an attempt to make a statement. He was the symmetry boy amongst mass monsters and always held his own. Always maintained condition and balance even in the off season. Perhaps it cold be argued that X was a little better on the day but I think no one else symbolises so well what fans hated about Jay's presentation last year and the Ronnie of recent.

imo they are saying the era of bloated mid sections and mass at all costs you fans have complained about is over. we're willing to make bodybuilding about aesthetics again.


----------

